# Wang Zhizhi made first double-double!!!!!



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0716n.cfm

14 rebounds 3 blocks 24 points in 32 minutes
:yes: :yes:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Glad you caught the error in the points they put down for him, as there is a vast difference between 14 and 24. Looks like he had a great outing and I'm glad for him.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Well,the point is 14?


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

I read a chinese news.It said that Wang's leg was injured.
And,he was missing again.:heart:


----------



## LiLBalla13 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shanghai_boy *
> Well,the point is 14?


 omg, poor Wang. What happened?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shanghai_boy *
> I read a chinese news.It said that Wang's leg was injured.
> And,he was missing again.:heart:



I read on ESPN.com Wang will report to camp in China when the time comes, but he said his game in America is more important than China right now!:laugh:


----------

